# Hartley's Sugar free Jelly



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok, i picked up a double sachet pack of this today at tesco's, and it says that each sachet makes 4 portions and only 8 calories per portion :cool2:

Just wondered if anyone else used this, epecially since im cutting for summer 

I would also appreciate recipe idea's with it, like mixing a scoop of protein in with it for example.

thanks


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

What flavours do they do buddy?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i picked up raspberry, think they had blackberry and strawberry. Probably a lemon flavour, looks really good stuff


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

mmmmmm lemmon jelly mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

martiecbs said:


> mmmmmm lemmon jelly mmmmmmmmmm


And only 8 calories  it seems too good to be true, i can eat this while not ruining my cut


----------



## Pid (Dec 30, 2010)

make one sachet in hot mater (1/2pint) then add a muller light yog, mix it up and put it in the fridge, tastes like blamonge (sp)

no major nutrition but nice

Stu


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

mix it, wait for it to cool a bit then mix in protein powder and leave in the fridge to set. I also add some coconut milk and it goes like a trifle when set, with jelly underneath and creamy on top.

Do not use sugar free jelly to take as a snack with you like I did, it returns to liquid if kept at room temperature for any amount of time.......ask my car boot where I stashed the picnic LOL


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i do and its an awesome treat!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

after all the comments i cant wait for my first sachet's worth to set


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

getting some the night


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Its unbelivable, i hate 1/2 a day, buy a weeks worth at a time get funny looks like im peado luring the kids in with the jelly!!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

almost eating a packet a day now during cutting. only thing that gets my to my nest meal with my sweet tooth LOL

i had :-

orange

rasberry

strawberry

blackcurrent

lime

so far.. are there other flavours??


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ive never actually thought of jelly as a cutting treat option but I may pick up a few sachets now!

What are the best flavours? :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah love the stuff. Especially the lime one.

Half a pint of boiling water, mix in sachet, add ice cubes until at pint mark, sets quicker. In the fridge, can eat in 3 hours


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

id say blackcurrect or orange. nice and cold from the fridge lovely jubbly.. might have one now actually


----------

